# Why do they use two SM-57's on the President's podium?



## dvsDave (Jun 17, 2003)

"I have noticed that when the U.S. President speaks at a podium he uses two SM57's with wind screens. Why?"

According to Shure, the two SM57 podium setup started with the Johnson administration in 1968. So, why are there two? 

Get the answers at ProSoundWeb.com!


----------



## TechDirector (Jun 18, 2003)

Why does he use two SM57's? Or is it why does he use two windscreens? Well I've always wanted to know this also. I'm thinking maybe they use two so in case one of them has a bad connection, the other one will pick him up. I'll have to go on the site to find the answer.


----------



## Jo-JotheSoundDog (Jun 27, 2003)

Along the lines of double micing. When budget permits I try to get actors double miced. They sometimes whine about hiding the transmitter packs. But it has been a life saver on several occasions.


----------

